# Your collections: How many of what?



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

I just counted up all of my slots to see how many I had, since Ive seen some wild numbers thrown around on here. I counted up how many I had of each manufacturer then got a grand total. I only counted those cars that were in my collection complete and running, as opposed to my box of chassis, my box of bodies, or my many project boxes that have cars in parts waiting for work of some kind. I also didnt count the stuff I have one eBay right now. I have one category called 'custom' and that's for resin bodies, or plastic bodies converted over to slot cars. I dont have too many halfbreeds like JL bodies on tomy or afx chassis, but the few that I do have were counted by the chassis. What do you guys come up with? Here's mine:

Aurora/AFX/Tomy--66

Jonny Lightning/Auto World--35

Tyco/Mattel--142

Amrac/Rokar/Lifelike--27

Matchbox--8

Marchon--8

Majorette/Ideal/Ideal TCR--109

Custom--57

Riggen--1

Total--453


----------



## zanza (Sep 23, 2005)

Thanks to my wonderful Filemaker database (which I'm always upgrading and fine tuning - a demo is downloadable on my website), I can give you this info:

Aurora AFX: 123
Aurora T-Jets: 26
Tomy: 50
Tyco: 170
Mattel: 31
Life-Like: 34
Johnny Lightning Tjets: 34
Johnny Lightning AFX: 22
Scalextric: 17
Rotafast: 14
Galoob: 13
Faller: 8
Artin: 12
Marchon: 9
Amrac: 5
Rokar: 7
Model Motoring: 6
Dash Motorsports: 5
Majorette: 5
Ideal: 4
Atlas: 4
Bachmann: 3
GIochi Preziosi: 2
MEV: 2
Lili Leddy: 2
Bauer:1
Carrera: 1
Polistil: 1
Mimic Motorways: 1

And some customs and die-cast conversion too

The total of all my slotcars is 625


----------



## docsho (Nov 13, 2004)

I have been collecting for about 20 years. approx 70% are 9's the rest are 7 & 8's, I dont collect buy the color of plastic, but I do collect buy paint color, decals, numbers or things more noticable to the naked eye. I also model and have made molds and casted resin bodies, and I also race on a novice level. 
Happy collecting modeling and racing

AFX	288
Aurora	201
LL, Galoob, Amrac, Rokar, Darda, Cox	283
Rotafast	27
Matchbox	56
Atlas	4
Bauchman 1
Eldon	1
Marx	4
Artin	22
Lionel	3
Unknown	3
Tomy	175
Tyco	894
Model Motoring	80
JL, AW, TJ	243
JL, AW, XT	209
Ideal, TCR, Majorette, Tracklock	176
Marchon, MR-1, Micro Scalextric	123
Dash	93
Total	2886


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

hey docsho..,can you post pics of yur "unknown" cars? pplease show the chassis if you do.. I would love to see it


Zan-man... you have a nice diverse collection. I have all those makers too. One of these days I'll do a break down. My collection totals over 1200 cars.


----------



## zanza (Sep 23, 2005)

Hey Docsho, I'll second VideoJimmy: we want to see those unknown cars !

VJ: Thanks, I try my best to diversify...need some Lionel and Eldon cars to have at least some (and also a Spada Alpine if I can afford, 2 Roadchamps, a pair of Micrex, and..... oh my God I'm a compulsive collector  )


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I have the micrex, you'll like them but you'll have to modify them to run on HO track.
I LOVE the Lionels, they were WAY faster than T-jets and they had some nice body styles. I wonder why they didn't catch on? I have 8 of them and about 10 Eldons. 

I saw some Road Champs on ebay a few months ago but I didn't go after them for some reason, maybe it was because of the XMas spending I was doing at the time. I can't remember. They're slotless though

I like to collect things in pairs, if not more.. this way I can have direct head to head races and keep things mostly even. 

I think my favorite, old non aurora, no tyco brand is faller. Their T-jets were very nice and also much faster than aurora's t-jets

My fav newer brand is Micro Scalextric. I love those chassis, but their bodies could use some work.


----------



## mking (Apr 25, 2000)

If I posted my totals and my wife saw it......

she would be buying more shoes!


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

mking said:


> If I posted my totals and my wife saw it......
> 
> she would be buying more shoes!


I have to agree with Mike.. I own...

6 Xtracs worth about a buck eighty-five...the other I am just hmm tuning for friends...



Coach


----------



## zanza (Sep 23, 2005)

LOL, I don't care, wifey doesn't read english


VJ: I agree Faller cars are way faster than T-Jets and nice cars too.
Micro Scalex are bit bigger than the others but I simply like 'em too
Good info abou the Lionel, I'll try to follow and hunt some....the only one I have is a butt ugly PowerPasser BMW 3.0 CSL :drunk: 
Saw the Road-Champs too, but too highly priced for cars that need to be modified to run on HO slot tracks.
And for the Micrex, I'll wait until some decent priced one appear on the Bay


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Zanman.... try to find to find the lionels from the 60's. they're simular to the Atlas canned motor cars, only the motor was a little bigger and they ran much faster.


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Micrex? Never heard of them. What time period, and any pics?


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

videojimmy said:


> Zanman.... try to find to find the lionels from the 60's. they're simular to the Atlas canned motor cars, only the motor was a little bigger and they ran much faster.


I actually have a couple of Atlas cars that I got with the motors toasted... apparently the 5-pole armatures burned up easily. I installed Lionel motors that I bought on the 'Bay and they're pretty quick. Don't handle for squat, though, even with lead weight in the rear. They brake better than Tjets, so you can make up for the handling a little with that...

--rick


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Micrex is a TOMY brand, about half the size of HO cars, bigger than Micro Machines, they have inline motors that run on 12 volts.


----------



## zanza (Sep 23, 2005)

Grungerock, I have put one in my blog that sold recently on eePay


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

they have pickups that attach at the rear if the chassis and extened all the way through the front


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Wierd looking car, especially with the super swampers on the rear...


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Why have I never heard of this slot car?

I saw the pic of the top-side, eh. Anyone have a pic of the bottom?

It looks cool to me! :thumbsup:


----------



## slotmichl (Sep 20, 2004)

joez870 said:


> Why have I never heard of this slot car?


Cause you did not ask! Kidding aside, how many producer of "HO" scale slotcars do you know. Talking of HO means everything the size of the new Tycos/AW's and smaller. I would not try to rely on my memory to make a guess, but a check of my data on the PC would bring up a vast amount.....

Michael


----------



## zanza (Sep 23, 2005)

A good start page for knowing a large amount of HO brands is Slugger's dedicated page


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

I just started collecting again about 16 months ago. I was weened on Aurora's offerings and later a few Tyco's

I began by replicating my long lost favs. I dont really have the collector virus. I've become more of a builder/customizer these days. For me the disease is sifting diamonds from the rough and restorations. It's a rare occasion when I cough up and buy a shiney one in the box. 

Most of my culls are quickly sectioned for parts, diced up for sprayable styrene. I'm more of a slot recycler these days and stuff gets processed quickly. Most all of my cars are a by product of this process.

A quick tally: 

90 T-jet including a dozen full blown customs
12 AFX & Magna
2 G-Plus
4 Tomy
5 Vibes
3 Xtrac
2 Tycopro
1 Amrac
1 Faller
2 Fray racers

All of my aurora cars have hand picked arms, matched magnets, lapped gears
tuned springs/shoes, and trued wheels and tires. Every chassis is sorted out before the body is restored. Many have vintage speed parts that have been sifted from junk lots. In the ready are 30 tuned T-jet chassis, and a dozen or so AFX chassis waiting for suitable bods to come along. I've amassed a parts inventory that would make an Aurora dealer blush. It could easily could re-shoe, re-brush, re-gear, re-wheel all my cars and then some! My tire pile is of Good Year proportions.

At roughly .25 cars per day, it looks like I'm on pace to become a certified slot junkie. Just exactly what is the determining factor? Is it determined by a head count or a monetary crossroad. My TM thinks I'm there already.  

Bill


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Man I don't wanna count, but This is a cool thread. Too cool not to Bump!


----------

